# New Shingles don't match



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

What that person says is possible - maybe.
Give it some time.
What it sounds like is a different batch/run number (for the shingles that
don't match)
See if someone else chimes in! 

rossfingal


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Look at them after a hot dry day and see what they look like.

Some variance in batch runs is normal.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It can even be the way they were stored. If they were outside the top few bundles can be soaked.


----------



## bengrizz (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's a pic I took yesterday, they've been on now for 4 days of afternoon sun, each day has been over 80 degrees, no rain and that slope faces the afternoon sun. Rest of the roof matches fine.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Interesting.

Might be time to call the manufacturer and see what they say.


----------



## bcdemon (Jul 12, 2010)

I have had numerous Certainteed Moire Black roofs look exactly like yours upon completion. I would wait for rain to "wash" the roof.

Certainteed told a homeowner this about the discoloration:
Some shingles get a little more algae resistant spray on them which gives them that look. A day or two of rain should fix it.

Or it could be a different lot number (batch) as rossfingal said.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Pulling shingles from several bundles at a time will reduce the obviousness of slight mismatch.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the advice "Cu"! 
I thought that's what you're always supposed to do! 
If I had some money for all the "blotchy" roofs I've seen (or had to fix -
I might be able to fill my gas tank) 
"RF"


----------



## gwa (Sep 17, 2010)

Slight color differences are common on dark shingles. It's usually due to some being overpressed. I would file a claim with manufacturer. 

Algae resistance is NOT sprayed on. Copper coated granules are mixed in that inhibit algae growth.


----------

